
Show HN: Kweb – a Kotlin web framework that eliminates the server-browser divide - renegadus
http://kweb.io/
======
stephenr
So, how does this work?

Is this just a DOM implementation that writes out the serialised form, or does
it write our JavaScript to render whatever you've set, client side?

~~~
renegadus
It's the latter. It establishes a WebSocket connection and issues JavaScript
commands to execute from the server. This connection remains persistently to
allow bi-directional communication between client and server.

This occurs "behind the scenes", the developer will rarely need to think about
it.

------
renegadus
This is my project, would love feedback, not just on the idea itself - but
also how I go about explaining it on the site.

